# PC pinners... PIN100 vs PIN138



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got a PIN100. PIN138 is just a newer version. Longer pins is about the only real difference I've noticed besides some minor refinements. The 138 is pretty new so if you look around you might be able to find a PIN100 on clearance. I just picked up another one from HD a while ago for $28! If I ever need another pinner I'll be buying a Grex. They have a model that will shot up to 2'' pins. About double the price of the PC, but one nice gun.


----------

